# My thing about bodies of water



## Josiah (Jan 10, 2015)

I have always had a thing about bodies of water. Every summer of my childhood was spent on a lake in the Adrirondacks and my mother relates that on the car trip north to the Adirondacks I would get visibly agitated every time we passed a body of water in my anticipation of getting to the lake. 

There have been many other notable bodies of water that did their magic on me during my life, but the most memorable was a river not a lake or the ocean. For a period of about 8 months I lived with a woman in a house she owned that was right smack on the shore of the Hudson River a little south of Poughkeepsie. I'm not a spiritual person at all, but there was something about living in that close proximity to one of America's most beautiful rivers (think the Hudson River School of artists) and I came as close to having a spiritual experience as I'm ever likely to come. I have never had a sense of place that was so overwhelming. I still miss it. And now I'm living southern Ohio, never graced with the presence of a glacier and so totally devoid of memorable bodies of water.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm the same way, Josiah. I never feel as energized, as healthy, as alive as when I'm near water.

I was born and raised in Yonkers, half-a-mile or so from the Hudson, and many were the times I'd go to hang out at the city pier, or (later) at the riverside park. Trips to Coney Island and Rockaway. Later, Venice Beach in CA and several spots in FL. I've noticed that while I experience that "high" while I'm there, when I move back to land-locked areas I feel disappointed, disillusioned and depressed.

Of course, I'm a Pisces, so maybe that has something to do with it ...


----------



## jujube (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm that way about waterfalls.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2015)

The ocean does it for me best, though I too am fascinated by the earth's waters.

Could it be a memory of life originally coming from the sea or our comfortable stay in amniotic fluid prior to birth?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Could it be a memory of life originally coming from the sea or our comfortable stay in amniotic fluid prior to birth?



But how would we explain those who HATE the ocean? Who fear it? Who live 2.6 miles northwest of Lebanon, Kansas (the point in the US that is equally far from both oceans)?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

Pisces here too, always loved the ocean, sea, rivers, lakes.  Prefer to swim in salt water.  :shark:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 10, 2015)

Same here. Moving to the place where my parents had a summer cabin all my growing up years has been the best thing we ever did. We originally came wanting horse property, but did look at a few places on the lake. I have to admit,it was very hard for me to give up living right on the lake,but horses and lakefront property are a no-go here. But we can get there in 3 minutes so that works OK too. A vacation isn`t a vacation for me if it doesn`t involve some sort of body of water,be it lake,ocean,river or whatever.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm also Pisces. Now happily live on a sea loch.

Here are a couple life changing moments that happened to me, one on the Pacific, one on the Atlantic.

http://beinginthepresent.blogspot.com


----------



## Josiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm also Pisces. Now happily live on a sea loch.
> 
> Here are a couple life changing moments that happened to me, one on the Pacific, one on the Atlantic.
> 
> http://beinginthepresent.blogspot.com



So can I assume that your visit to this island in Thailand is something of a pilgrimage?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> So can I assume that your visit to this island in Thailand is something of a pilgrimage?



We discovered Thailand purely by accident. A niece had her wedding here last year. But, we wouldn't be here if not for being on the sea. And the Buddhist culture appeals as well.

It's also nice that we have inlaws in Oz that aren't terribly far from the ocean.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> But how would we explain those who HATE the ocean? Who fear it? Who live 2.6 miles northwest of Lebanon, Kansas (the point in the US that is equally far from both oceans)?





SeaBreeze said:


> Pisces here too, always loved the ocean, sea, rivers, lakes.  Prefer to swim in salt water.  :shark:


.
My wife will not fly over or put her foot in an ocean/gulf!! Fresh water lakes do not bother her!! Also she will not walk bare foot on sand or grass!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess me and the wife were meant to live near water. Here in Florida, we are just a stones throw to the Atlantic Ocean and up north, We camp next to Oneida Lake. Love the water.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2015)

We lived in Florida for a few years as a kid but I didn't feel an attachment to it then. My attachment came in the 90s on vacations. 

In fact, I was living in TN in the 90s and was trying to move to either NC or northern California coast when I met my husband online and moved to Scotland on a coastal road.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 12, 2015)

A Scottish loch, how romantic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 12, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> A Scottish loch, how romantic.



It's beautiful and a sea loch so flows to the Atlantic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 12, 2015)

One of hundreds of shots from our front porch:


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2015)

I was born and brought up in Torquay, South Devon, UK and until about 15 years ago when I moved to the Midlands with my job, I had never lived further from the sea than 5 miles. I'm stuck here now, about 10 miles from the geocentre of the UK. House price differences mean that we can't afford to go 'home'. My brother still lives in Torquay, no more than 5 minutes walk from a beach. Jealous, moi!! 

We try to get to Devon, either to stay with brother or an old friend in Teignmouth, several times a year and usually holiday twice a year in Cornwall, usually Spring and Autumn as we like the deserted beaches.

This is the approximate view from the old family home ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2015)

Great pics...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2015)

This is a small park we visit just down the road from our home. Behind me is the Indianatlantic River which flows south and finally joins the Atlantic Ocean. We love to take our coffee down here and just relax.


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 12, 2015)

Back, many yrs ago, when I was naive enough to think online dating was a 'good' thing.... LOL... I always listed myself as a 'water n woods' gal. Nature Nut. My early childhood involved monthly trips to our private owned cabins in the Northwoods of Wisconsin. Both cabins sat on a lake, with a sand beach as the front door. The bears raided the trash cans. Momma skunk had her litter under the back steps (ewwwww). Dad taught me how to be an avid fisherman, swimmer and diver.

When I finally moved south (2011) I decided to pick a rural region along the mighty Mississippi River. I'm loving it here! Haven't spotted any bears, but have spotted the cougar 3x's. This particular tri-state corner, plays home to over 700 bald/golden eagles every winter. Many of those eagles migrated down from Canada.

Although I am thankful for the milder winters here, compared to the Northwoods of Wisconsin. My heart will always be with the Northwoods... the water, the woods, the pines, the wildlife.

I'm currently decorating my living room, to resemble the Northwoods of Wisconsin cabin. That way, I will always feel at home.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 12, 2015)

My wife's mom and dad had a cottage, w/a ski boat and small boat on Zukey Lake in Michigan. Wife spent many weekends, during her teen years, at that cottage and on the ski boat. 
My Uncle had a ski boat, and when I go to visit my cousins, we'd take it out on Sunday afternoon.
When I was in the Navy, I spent most of my years onboard a ship and on the water. 
Had a power boat, while living in Colorado. Sold it. Now have a power boat here in Florida. Love taking it out, but too darn much navigational stuff here in Florida to learn! We have gone down to the beach here, but really aren't the "beach" type of people.


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 12, 2015)

I have freshwater aquariums in every room of the place (except for the bathrooms). That solves my psychological thirst for nature's water. I'm rather obsessed with aquariums. Must have one in my nursing home room! LOL


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> A Scottish loch, how romantic.


 As long as it's not Loch Ness !!!

Mr Oakapple loves the sea, but I prefer to be near a lake or river. We now live in central England though, so only have one of those [river Thames] near us. We go on holiday for either the ocean or lakes and mountains.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Pappy, watch out for 'gators!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Rob, lovely sea views ! Is the quote at the bottom of your page from Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy?


----------



## Lon (Jan 14, 2015)

Good post Josiah--I am not a believer in Astrology, but am told by those that believe, that my fascination  and affinity  with water is because I am Cancer the Crab. For me however, it has always been the sea and larger bodies of water that infuse me with a feeling of calm and serenity, and though as a past Skuba Diver that has done many deep water dives to 100 feet and was always in awe of the beauty that I beheld, my real spiritual experiences have come from simply sitting on a beach by my self looking out at the sea.


----------

